# Standard Litter Announcement



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the babies. Now we need the link to the website or pictures so that we can drool over the babies.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah I would like to see those pictures!! I am fan of all those colors...but one  Kidding - just my least favorite.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Pedigree?


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> Congratulations on the babies. Now we need the link to the website or pictures so that we can drool over the babies.


Haha - this is just so true!!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congrats kathy!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> Congratulations on the babies. Now we need the link to the website or pictures so that we can drool over the babies.


If you click on Jacknic's name to the left of her post, you'll find a link to her homepage. It's against forum rules for her to post her website in the public forum - it's too much like free advertising! Thanks!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats! Saw your homepage. They are cuties!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Jacknic's Foreign Affair
*
Is this bitch's name : ) ??? I could not find her results at OFA site : (((. Do you have a direct link ??? :act-up: Sometimes smallest spelling mistake makes it impossible to find a name at OFA ...


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Jacknic's Foreign Affair is the name I have choose for the puppy I am keeping, her sire and dam have direct links from my website, or their CHIC numbers are listed on poodlepedigree. Sorry I have not done any health testing on a four week old puppy, but she is clear of Vwb and NE by default--:act-up:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Jacknic said:


> Sorry I have not done any health testing on a four week old puppy, but she is clear of Vwb and NE by default--:act-up:


Not the puppy... the dam's name is what I think WishPoo was asking about.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I just looked at your website. Your Sugar is my Phoenix's sister. Small world! I can see the similarities.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

```
Jacknic's Foreign Affair is the name I have choose for the puppy I am keeping, her sire and dam have direct links from my website, or their CHIC numbers are listed on poodlepedigree. Sorry I have not done any health testing on a four week old puppy, but she is clear of Vwb and NE by default-
```
Thanks for clearing that up :act-up:- sorry for confusion. I clicked on the link for pedigree on your site and it directed me to that name - I usually see people post a pedigree of a Dam and a Sire involved in breeding and not of newborn puppy, my mistake - I apologize !

I tried to find your link again the way Plum said but somehow it is not working now : (. Maybe you can put it in your personal profile so anybody who wishes to go to your site can.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I found it :act-up: !!!!!

Editing to say - all tests on allll breeding stock done and current !!!!!!!! : ))))

So refreshing to see that :cool2: !!!!!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cute puppies..we visit them often on FB ))))

Kelsey loves the Brownies


----------

